# Ghost shrimp



## AleyLOVESanimals (Jan 24, 2011)

Can Angelfish be kept with ghost *chicken danceshrimp


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Im pretty sure they will eat the shrimp, if it can fit in its mouth it will eat it.


----------



## i4yue (Jul 5, 2010)

if i fully grown ghost shrimp can fit into an angelfish's mouth then you must have some monster angelfish!!! 

a good way to find out is to drop some dried shrimp food into the tank and if the angelfish can fit it into its mouth...then ghost shrimp is a no go but i highly doubt that angelfish will be eating ghost shrimp. i could be wrong though


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'd say the'd be happy angel fish :*shark chase


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Lunchmeat


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

I have tried this, all the shrimp became lunch meat!!


----------

